# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  conficker virus

## Kenneth

Hello,
This virus has kepts us out of updates and has redirected addrresses for other sites and has proved impoervious to and number of tools so far.

thank you for your help

Ken

----------


## Rene-gad

Hello,
pls. let this tool run: http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279973

Close/unload all the programs excepted AVZ and Internet Explorer 

Switch off:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore

- Execute following script  in Manual Healing


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\m28VTX6e.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\fn2dxm.com','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\fn2dxm.com');
 DeleteFile('C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\m28VTX6e.exe');
 DeleteFileMask('C:\windows\tasks\','At*.job',true);
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Execute following script in Manual Healing


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=85200
- Make a new log file of AVPTool
- Attach a new log to your new post..

----------

